
AMD puts pressure on Intel with new generation of server chips | The Industry Standard - procyon
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/22/amd-reveals-next-generation-server-chips-put-pressure-intel
======
pmjordan
Good to hear something other than delays, bugs and losses from AMD. The
current 4-core Opteron is outclassed by the latest Nehalem-based Xeons, even
in the historically strong FP performance metrics. So the 6-core Opteron is
arriving just in time...

------
dtap
AMD will never seriously threaten Intel. Intel can throw a billion dollars at
anything AMD does and come out with a better solution. Some facts...

Intel's research budget last year: $5.7 billion

AMD's Revenue last year: $5.81 billion

Intel needs AMD to exist so that they can avoid anti-trust lawsuits. If AMD
fails then Intel will face a lot of legal problems.

Disclosure: My dad works for Intel.

~~~
systems
Using your logic, the one with the biggest wallet will always win. Which is
not true! (Of course the one with the biggest wallet already won the big
wallet award!)

We have seen many giants fall or fail, Microsoft never came up with an answer
to the iPod, you may argue that MS didnt really try that hard, but still I
think its a good example.

And finally, there is always a place for No. 2, AMD can be a player, it
doesn't have to be No. 1 to remain a player.

~~~
zcrar70
Intel does seem to be pretty well run and highly specialised. Microsoft seems
to struggle with its internal structure and seems a little more dispersed than
Intel is (think of XBox, Zune, Windows, Office, keyboards, home broadband
equipment, .Net, Surface...)

------
oconnor0
"It’s worth noting that Intel’s hyperthreading technology allows it to treat
one core as two, via software. Hence, Intel says its eight-core chip does the
work of a 16-core chip."

That's a little optimistic on Intel's part.

